# 2011 Annual Wellness Visit



## LizM01 (Dec 10, 2010)

CMS has released the new G codes for the AWV, does anyone know where I can obtain documentation confirming the diagnosis codes for the AWV?  

My practice currently use the V70.0 for the Welcome to Medicare Physical, and I assume it would remain the same for the AWV.  

Thanks
Liz


----------



## janetrose (Jan 8, 2011)

I am also wondering if this service will be reimbursable in a skilled nursing home setting?


----------

